

Any lucid dreamers in here? - mnb12983

Want to try LD and have been journaling. but I might stop after reading this. Is it BS? 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1D5spvr
======
RUG3Y
I have lucid dreams occasionally. I have never attempted to control the
process or force it to happen, it just happens. Oddly, I usually realize that
I am dreaming when I attempt to control an aspect of my dream, and I just
can't visualize what I want, for some reason.

~~~
green224
What's that like to accidentally lucid dream? Can't imagine that's pleasant.

~~~
RUG3Y
Invariably unpleasant, for me anyway.

------
green224
Seems legit actually, but a little scary.

